# Zone Alarm and Windows Vista Firewalls



## the joe (Sep 5, 2007)

I've done several searches about running two different software based firewalls on one machine and now understand that I should NOT. I've also read that the Windows XP SP2 firewall is virtually junk. I've used Zone Alarm by Zone labs in the past and I think it's done just fine.

What I want to ask about is the new Windows Vista firewall. Is this firewall any different than the WinXP SP2 firewall? If not, I should disable it on my computer, install Zone Alarm, and be good-to-go, so to speak. 

If I should disable the Vista firewall, I will need to go to the security center, correct? 

I'm mainly asking this question because I haven't been able to find any information on this site in my few searches about the Windows Vista firewall. Thanks in advance for the help.

joe


----------



## drumtech (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure how to tell you , when I installed CA security it had a box show up, that said I needed to diable windows firewal in order to run the program and it did it for me. Iwill check with my tech friend and get back to you as soon as I can though.
DRUMtech


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

the joe said:


> I've done several searches about running two different software based firewalls on one machine and now understand that I should NOT. I've also read that the Windows XP SP2 firewall is virtually junk. I've used Zone Alarm by Zone labs in the past and I think it's done just fine.
> 
> What I want to ask about is the new Windows Vista firewall. Is this firewall any different than the WinXP SP2 firewall? If not, I should disable it on my computer, install Zone Alarm, and be good-to-go, so to speak.
> 
> ...


_Hi Joe,

You can safely 'disable' the Windows® Vista™ Firewall in favour of your Zone Alarm™ Firewall.

Having the two of them operating at once *will* cause conflicts.

The Windows® Vista™ Firewall is in essence the same as the Windows® XP Firewall, in that it only monitors outgoing traffic.

Hope this answers your query.

Kind Regards,_


----------

